

Focusing on Focus: Why We Sold AppMakr - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/focusing-on-focus-why-we-sold-appmakr

======
WhitneyLand
Why? Good thing I saw this I normally just delete all those we want to acquire
your company emails.

